# roof estimator pro software



## ozroof (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all,
I am in the process of starting a roof replacement company in Melbourne, Australia, and recently stumbled upon Dave Deschaine's roof estimator pro software. I have never heard of this guy before. Is it legit? Or a scam? Does anybody out there use roof estimator pro and is it as good as Mr Deschaine claims (cos it sounds bloody good from his sales pitches). The only review stuff I can find on the web are in broken english. It sounds like great software though!
Any feedback (from independent and non biased) roofers would be awesome
Cheers arty:


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't know much about it but then again I've never really understood the purpose for roof estimating software.


----------



## Captain (Jul 27, 2012)

ozroof said:


> Hi all,
> I am in the process of starting a roof replacement company in Melbourne, Australia, and recently stumbled upon Dave Deschaine's roof estimator pro software. I have never heard of this guy before. Is it legit? Or a scam? Does anybody out there use roof estimator pro and is it as good as Mr Deschaine claims (cos it sounds bloody good from his sales pitches). The only review stuff I can find on the web are in broken english. It sounds like great software though!
> Any feedback (from independent and non biased) roofers would be awesome
> Cheers arty:


I think it'd be ok if you only do asphalt shingles. We used it about 2 years ago and the best thing about it was the Geo-Estimator (which is a different company) integration. Their support isn't great and again it only does asphalt shingles, it was designed by a company that subs out all their work. If your a real roofer and do many types of systems, union especially, Contractors Choice is way better. They don't have the Geo integration yet though.


----------



## slateandtile (Aug 16, 2012)

to be honest you are better off getting your measurements from google earth - i have found this to be really good. You can then take these measurements and work out the square meterage from this.

Slate and Tile Roofing


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey guys.

Captain, I think you are talking about "Estimation Pro" not "Roof Estimator Pro"
As far as Deschaine.......like him or hate him....his stuff is low priced and specifically geared towards roofing. I don't like all of his stuff, but there is a lot I do like also. Worth a try ozroof.


----------

